# Judging interest: July Guitar Raffle



## Chris (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm planning to raffle off my green ESP LTD H-207 in July as a fun way to support the site, pay for costs, and give folks a shot at getting a seven on the cheap.

Raffle tickets will be $20, and I'll need a minimum of ten people before I start collecting. 

First prize: H-207
Second prize: ss.org t-shirt. The true booby prize, since all I have left is a large. 
Third prize: two ss.org stickers

Everyone who enters will also get a contributing user tag under their name, and 10MB of free image hosting using our uploader here.

I'll elaborate more if there's interest, but if this goes well, in the future there will be drawings for nicer, custom-shop axes to be raffled off as well. You'll be contributing to the server costs, get a little bit of free hosting in return, and for 20 bucks have a shot at owning one of my sevens. 

That said: The poll.

The guitar in question is on the right in this pic. I'll have more pics/details/etc when the raffle starts in the "official" thread.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome! Count me in.


----------



## nyck (Jun 26, 2006)

I would dude, but this thread reminds me that I need a job...


----------



## Cancer (Jun 26, 2006)

What the hell...count me in....


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2006)

VOTE you bastards!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

Once I get my finances in order, I'll make a contribution, but I'm not much of a gambler. Too bad my Epiphone LP-OS isn't elligible. I've been trying to sell it and it seems no one wants it.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 26, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll do it


----------



## Shawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> VOTE you bastards!


 It wasn't there when I posted the first time.



Voted.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm interested, but would non-US members be eligable? Or do we just get hit with the shipping cost if we won?


----------



## Drew (Jun 27, 2006)

put me down for a confirmed $20, too.


----------



## Berger (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm new, but this sounds like a cool idea.
I'm in


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 27, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm interested, but would non-US members be eligable? Or do we just get hit with the shipping cost if we won?



^+1.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm interested, but would non-US members be eligable? Or do we just get hit with the shipping cost if we won?



This time around I'd say unless you wanted to cover shipping, it's a US-only thing. This thing's probably only worth about $300 US tops anyway, so dropping 1/3 of the cost of it on shipping isn't really worth it.

When we do higher-end stuff, we can work that out but right now I'd say that it's a US thing.


----------



## giannifive (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm in, too. I've been meaning to contribute to the site, and this is certainly a convenient way to do it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 27, 2006)

Chris that's a neat idea. I hope it happens, would be fun to see who wins.


----------



## David (Jun 27, 2006)

I said yes, because I've got some extra cash as of lately.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 28, 2006)

I be in


----------



## Scott (Jun 28, 2006)

Hell, i'll enter. Even though it's a righty, and US only. But I think when I last contributed to this site, it was like 7 bucks and change, so might as well contribute through this


----------



## Michael (Jun 28, 2006)

Hell yes I would!  If I had the money for shipping to here, which I might by time this thing takes off.  But i could really go for some SS.org merch!


----------



## hirah (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm in.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 29, 2006)

I;m in, but I have a couple of conditions.

1. You must be drunk when doing the drawing.
2. Drew must be passed out in your shower, or vomiting on your furniture while doing the drawing.
3. There must be a picstory made for it.
4. I must be the winner.

Ok, if you really wanna play some hardball, we can get rid of #4 as long as there are pics of you and Drew drunk.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going to videotape the actual drawing, so you won't need a picstory. (I'll probably put one up anyway).


----------



## Drew (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> you won't need a picstory. (I'll probably put one up anyway).



Understatement of the Year. 

(alternately) 

Chris's Mantra.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in. Just don't collect next week while I'm on vacation...


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I;m in, but I have a couple of conditions.
> 
> 1. You must be drunk when doing the drawing.
> 2. Drew must be passed out in your shower, or vomiting on your furniture while doing the drawing.


----------



## Ken (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm out. I just don't need another guitar, and the Force on this one doesn't pull me in at all. 

Cool idea, though.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 29, 2006)

nyck said:


> I would dude, but this thread reminds me that I need a job...


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 29, 2006)

:rawk:


----------



## Leon (Jul 1, 2006)

holy shit, how'd i miss this thread? 

i'm in like a fat kid near a donut shop.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Lets rock! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11532


----------

